# Deeper Smart Fishfinder.



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I just wanted to share a new tool that I recently purchased. For years I said I needed a fishfinder for ponds and small bodies of water. I finally have one and I love it. For anyone not familiar with the Deeper, It is a castable transducer that sends a bluetooth signal to your phone or tablet. It works just like a normal sonar. I mainly bought it for when I am bank fishing. After playing with it tonight in my pond I am impressed. I can see how this will be useful on the boat as well. If I am anchored I can cast it tight to cover. 

I only played with it for an hour or so. I am not certain how long the battery lasts, Or how quickly it would drain my phone. The transducer goes into "sleep mode" while it is not in the water. There were a couple times I would cast it out over 100' that it took longer to reconnect to the phone (20 to 30 seconds). My wife was at the pond with me. I had to explain that fishfinders are more about finding structure than actually finding fish. She did get excited when I showed her what a fish looks like on sonar. So then I turned the fish alert and icons on. I let her hold the phone while I reeled it. She was like a little kid every time that it would beep and a fish icon would pop up.

I will say that side imaging has spoiled me. I was wishing that this had SI. A couple casts and I would know the whole pond with SI.

I found prices vary on the internet $200-$230. Cabelas had it for $200. I did talk to the guy at the marine electronics desk about it before buying. ( I also watched several youtube videos) He said that he did not know anything about it, But they are selling quickly.

If anyone has any questions about the Deeper, I will do all I can to help.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice write up & great report. It seems it would be a great tool for the shore fisherman.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I was thinking about getting one to help fish the below dam areas of central ohio. Also, a few river spots that are really deep.
ski


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The deeper is a great wifi cast able fish finder. I have used the vexilar one for the reason that I can use it with boat us app and add the gps mapping of Navionics to it. That way I can mark spots and such.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Are they both comparable? as far a image produced, do you think one is better than the other?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I have seen both... Images are great, not sure on sensitivity of the transducer though. I used the vexilar because of their flashers and how sensitive they are. I also use vexilar for this reason


----------

